# Food Safety News Sun 8/2/2020



## daveomak.fs (Aug 2, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 8/2/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*New technology creates hard metal surfaces that kill bacteria*
By News Desk on Aug 02, 2020 12:03 am A treatment to infuse hardened metal surfaces with naturally occurring antimicrobial peptides has been developed by researchers at Purdue University. In other words, the Purdue research team’s technology can create hard metal surfaces that kill bacteria trying to attach to it. David Bahr, team leader and professor of materials engineering at Purdue, said this technology... Continue Reading




 


 




*National agencies give detail on Opson operations*
By Joe Whitworth on Aug 02, 2020 12:01 am Authorities in Germany, Spain, Italy and Belgium have provided more details of their roles in an international operation focused on potentially dangerous food and beverages. Operation Opson IX, coordinated by Europol and Interpol, ran from December 2019 to June 2020. More than $40 million worth of food and drink was seized including 12,000 tons of... Continue Reading


----------



## daveomak.fs (Aug 2, 2020)

*New technology creates hard metal surfaces that kill bacteria*

By News Desk on August 2, 2020

A treatment to infuse hardened metal surfaces with naturally occurring antimicrobial peptides has been developed by researchers at Purdue University.
In other words, the Purdue research team’s technology can create hard metal surfaces that kill bacteria trying to attach to it.
David Bahr, team leader and professor of materials engineering at Purdue, said this technology applies primarily to food processing and cutting surfaces, which can be especially vulnerable to bacteria growth because of the materials and surface designs.
This technology can reduce the risk of cross-contamination. Cross-contamination is the transfer of harmful bacteria to food from other foods, cutting boards, utensils, etc. This is especially true when handling raw meat, poultry, and seafood, as placing them on the same hard surface as already cooked or ready-to-eat foods and fresh produce can spread harmful bacteria.
“Our technology can help ensure that if a food processing facility was chopping salad greens, bacteria would not transfer from a contaminated surface to a cutting tool, thereby contaminating many more parts,” said Bahr. “When used in conjunction with food washing and other safe handling, this should allow fewer outbreaks of foodborne illness.”
Bahr explained that the Purdue team creates an oxidized metal surface with nanometer-wide and micrometer-deep cracks where antimicrobial peptides can be infused in these microscopic cracks with a simple wet process. The material stored in the cracks release over time, and the oxidation process also colors the material, which provides a visual indicator of the materials remaining antimicrobial resistance. The process works on stainless steel and titanium and can be used on a wide range of commercial metal alloys.
The creators are now looking for partners to commercialize their technology.
For more information on licensing this innovation, contact Dipak Narula of Purdue Research Foundation Office of Technology Commercialization at [email protected].
*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News,* *click* *here)*


----------



## dr k (Aug 3, 2020)

All hospitals need this for push plates, door pulls, drawer pulls, door knobs etc. A 60% copper alloy can stay shiney and have the same antimicrobial effect as 100%  copper and never lose it's antimicrobial benefits. You ever see a surgeon pull on something after washing their hands to get to a different room? Nope, maybe they'll design their  public restrooms with that same principle in mind. All hospitals and healthcare facilities need to include awareness beyond just their employees to serve as a good example, by reducing microbial spread by designing restrooms with out swinging doors so your not pulling on something after washing your hands or using paper towels to pull open a dirty door then throw paper towels on the floor because of a bad design and no trash can by the door. If anyone can afford copper hardware and socially responsible restroom designs other than Walmart and big box stores it's the healthcare industry. Some day maybe all healthcare facilities will serve as a good example by design to minimize microbial spread. So far it appears to be optional.


----------

